

Do you use email to organize group meetups? - gabbage

How do you organize a meetup with a group of people? Send out an evite/anyvite? Via email? Via facebook?
======
RiderOfGiraffes
I've written a little web script that has no security, no protection, and an
obscure URL. Then I send that URL to all the people I'm interested in getting
together.

They click buttons on it to suggest what dates and times they can and can't
make. The system gradually settles on one that works for the majority, and
that's it.

If you don't want something secure and general, if it can be largely _ad hoc_
and mostly bug-free, it's easy.

